# The girls



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Both had a bath this morning and were looking so darn cute:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So cute! Love the head tilt pic!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> So cute! Love the head tilt pic!


I love that one too!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! But how strange that it says you posted them on December 31 1969? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous love their beautiful coats.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Two beauties


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Both looks so pretty :wub: Love the head tilt in the last photo


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Really pretty, makes you want to touch their beautiful coats.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So so so beautiful, they do look adorable! The head tilt one stole my heart, please give them a kiss from me.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

They are both gorgeous! I love that "after a bath" fresh glow. :wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

[/COLOR]Ahhh, beautiful!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, they are precious, Cathy!:wub: Love Mercedes' head tilt...sweet, sweet girls..:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:tender::tender:Your girls are such beauties...and such perfect little models.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I want them both!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your babies always steal my heart. They are breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love these pretty girls!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Cathy. I love your girls! Soo pretty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well there's Penny's twin...:HistericalSmiley: Cathy, thy are beautiful. Will you come over and bath my two. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful - and I love the head tilt!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The girls are gorgeous!!! Love the pics!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

They look gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your girls are so beautiful!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful! :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are simply stunning.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, they look sooooo beautiful! I'm so jealous that you can keep their coats so nice and long!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

They are just beautiful! I am jealous that they sit so nice for you. Toby would never sit if you wanted him to! The pictures are fantastic!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

They are adorable! How do you keep their coat so beautiful?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cath...Cute is a good word, but your girls are way beyond cute! 

Stunning, gorgeous, outstanding....and others would be more descriptive.

They always look so perfect. ....uhhhhh....maybe you need to post pictures before bath day sometime!! :blush::innocent:


----------

